# Input on 2010 Flow NXT-FSE Bindings



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

I unfortunately can't speak for any of the newer Flow bindings but I have been riding a pair of Flow FL_11's for the past 10-12 years or so and they still function perfectly. These have a nylon strap to pull the highback up. Old skool but I love them.

I replaced them with a pair of 'top of the line' Technines (the model name escapes me) and I'm very disappointed. I'm currently about to hit the 'checkout' button on a pair of 2009 NXT-ATs.


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

I think if you search this site, you will see there has been some discussion on these bindings. I have never used them but do like my Flow M-11's a lot. You should also hit up Wiredsport on the forum about price and information. He knows quite a lot about Flow's in general and has some great deals!!


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

WolfsDen said:


> Anyone have any reviews on the 2010 Flow NXT-FSE Bindings. I'm thinking about purchasing a pair any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I think you would really enjoy the NXT-FSE. I've been riding the 09 NXT AT's all season and they have been rock solid. I check my board over every time before going out, and I have not found one loose screw or broken strap on the bindings. Last weekend I was riding in -19 F weather, and they performed flawlessly which really goes to show that the NXT does hold up in all conditions. 

I still love to see the look on other rider's faces when my wife and I slap the highback up and head down the hill while they are still ratcheting in. The other day we were standing next to a group of younger riders (16-18)Suddenly it was Snap! and Snap! and we were both gone. They had the look of "what the hell". It was comical. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

SnoRidr said:


> I think you would really enjoy the NXT-FSE. I've been riding the 09 NXT AT's all season and they have been rock solid. I check my board over every time before going out, and I have not found one loose screw or broken strap on the bindings. Last weekend I was riding in -19 F weather, and they performed flawlessly which really goes to show that the NXT does hold up in all conditions.
> 
> I still love to see the look on other rider's faces when my wife and I slap the highback up and head down the hill while they are still ratcheting in. The other day we were standing next to a group of younger riders (16-18)Suddenly it was Snap! and Snap! and we were both gone. They had the look of "what the hell". It was comical. :laugh:


yeah dude, I've been riding flows for the past 12 years or so and they definitely turn heads! Especially my old school ones with the nylon straps and triangle shaped foam handles that dangle down like pom-poms while I'm riding.  my 09 NXT-ATs are currently in the mail. Bye-Bye, Technine MFM Pros that only lasted me 1 visit to my local mountain!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfsDen said:


> Anyone have any reviews on the 2010 Flow NXT-FSE Bindings. I'm thinking about purchasing a pair any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


I picked up these bindings this year and so far, they are fucking great. If you want bindings that are a little stiffer though, you might want to go with the ATSE. The FSE is not soft by any means though so don't let that factor alone deter you.

The absolute best feature about Flow's 2010 SE bindings is their new ratcheting system. You can strap in and out of them like traditional bindings which has some major benefits over Flow's traditional ratching system. The biggest benefit is the ease of setting up these bindings. The old system caused a world of headaches when it comes to setting up. The worst was when you had to fold the bindings down for transport which meant you had to undo your straps. Not an issue with the SE series now. No need to remember settings. Just step in and re-tighten the straps and off you go. Another huge benefit is powder riding especially in backcountry. As any Flow using backcountry rider would tell you, stepping into the bindings is not fun when you are in knee high pow. Now you can just take a seat and strap in like you would with any other traditional binding.

Lets talk about weight. This year's Flows are noticeably lighter than any of the previous Flows. The FSE is no exception. The bindings are very responsive and for me, it offers a good blend of stiffness and flexibility. I can only speak for groomer performance though since I have not been fortunate enough to have a pow session yet. I'll say this much, I have been working on a lot of new ground tricks this season and the responsiveness of these bindings rock. I don't do insane jumps, but from the small kickers that I do hit, the FSE gives me no problems upon landing. That has more to do with my board and boots though. 

Now, I won't say the FSE is perfect. I have some complaints about them. Traditional strap ins still provide a superior feel on the foot, albeit not by much. For myself, the quick entry alone negates this aspect. Also, one of my strap tops has ripped a little bit. This is more the fault of my boot though. The design of my boot has a protruding leather strap near the front where the laces loop through. This strap kept getting caught on my Flow tops and it caused the material near the ladder to rip. The awesome news? I contacted Flow and I have two new tops on the way. I just have to return the old ones when I receive them.

Did I mention that the FSE turns heads from the design alone? I have the gold ones and people are always staring. They kind of resemble the 24 Real (look it up if you don't know about them). I've seen the metallic blue version too and it is also equally sick.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

Can someone tell me what are the biggest differences between the FSE and the ATSE? Which ones are lightest?

They seem to be very similar looking at everything I read so far. 


Many thanks.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I was wrong about the ATSE being stiffer. The FSE is actually stiffer. It's not too stiff though.

To put it shortly, the FSE is more geared towards all-mountain and the ATSE is more geared for freestyle. Both bindings are very light.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

Leo said:


> I was wrong about the ATSE being stiffer. The FSE is actually stiffer. It's not too stiff though.
> 
> To put it shortly, the FSE is more geared towards all-mountain and the ATSE is more geared for freestyle. Both bindings are very light.


I think you have it backwards. FSE=Freestyle special edition and ATSE= all terrain special edition.

The AT-SE have the medial (instep) straps fixed and the outer straps ratchet, not sure whether the FSE has this arrangement or not.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Okay, I guess I was originally correct then lol. I have only tried the M9SE other than my FSE. 

All of the SE versions have that new ladder system. I love my FSE for my style of riding. Freestyling all mountain I guess you would say lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get ones(FSE) under $250 Large Blue? 

I know someone in the forum sells them, I saw their name a couple of times on some posts but I can't find it.

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Pikatxu said:


> Anyone know where I can get ones(FSE) under $250 Large Blue?
> 
> I know someone in the forum sells them, I saw their name a couple of times on some posts but I can't find it.
> 
> Thanks for your replies.


Flow NXT-FSE Snowboard Bindings 2010

It's not under $250 yet, but we can price match if you find another Large FSE for cheaper. They have to have quantity of it and the same color and size. Don't forget to add a DVD for free to your cart as well if you get it through us. :thumbsup:


----------



## WolfsDen (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks all for the info. I bought the NXT-FSE and I used them about 5 times now and I am very happy with them. Great bindings!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

WolfsDen said:


> Thanks all for the info. I bought the NXT-FSE and I used them about 5 times now and I am very happy with them. Great bindings!


Which color did you get? I have the gold. People keep mistaking them for the 24reals :laugh:

I wanted the blue ones but they don't match my board


----------



## WolfsDen (Jan 8, 2010)

Leo said:


> Which color did you get? I have the gold. People keep mistaking them for the 24reals :laugh:
> 
> I wanted the blue ones but they don't match my board


I bought the Blue because it matches my board great. I have the LibTech TRS 2010 Board. I must say the gold ones are really nice looking I would of preferred them.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have some 2010s and love them, only used them 2 days so far. I read alot of negatives about them on this site but I have another set that I have been using for 4 years. I am a large guy and I am very hard on my equipment given the 290-300 lbs I put down on the mountain. I have never had an issue other than getting the back up in deep powder...... I always get it on though. I might buy a pair of K2 cinch next year just to try them out. I have some burton standard bindings that are still brand new with one use cause I liked the flows so much. I cant go back to conventional bindings.....


----------

